# Halloween Themed Tattoo



## mementomori (Aug 19, 2009)

i would love a pumpkin rot style JOL!


----------



## Sssgarry (Aug 29, 2009)

i have frankensteins creature on one forearm , the bride on my other forearm .
(pics on my page , in the hellverstott cemetery folder ) i also have "scars" on my
wrists and ankles that make it look my feet and hands were sewn on . getting 
ready to sleeve the rest of my left arm having the bride sitting in a pumpkin patch that will slowly turn into a graveyard up to my shoulder - can't wait 
gonna watch this thread to see what ya choose... love halloween tats 
ya know ya won't be able to stop at just one don'tcha ?


----------



## msmello (Aug 17, 2009)

I second what ScaryGarry said - tats are addicting, just like piercings. If you can't decide on a picture, you could always just have "October 31" in a gothic-style font. Maybe with a black rose under it or something. 

Ahhhhhh - the possibilities are endless.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Boo Baby, here are some threads on tattoos. I have a pumpkin and a black rose.

My first advice NEVER let anyone talk you into getting one. Only be for sure about it yourself. You'll have it forever. Second piece of advice, if you can draw it do it. I put both of mine together which then I knew I loved it.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/off-topic-stuff/82642-my-new-tattoos.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/82027-check-out-tattoo.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/horror-discussion/79418-horror-tattoos-you-gots.html
*


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

Agreed, tats and piercings are very addictive. The girl at the local Lowe's has all the classic movie horror creatures on her arms. Werewolf, vamp, creature from the black lagoon, mummy, etc. etc. Pretty cool but, no rythum to it. 

I always tell people to design something yourself and then bring it to a tattooist who has become extremely well known for his quality, not quantity. You are going to be living with this thing for the rest of your life. You don't want something that is a base tat and everyone else who walks in to the parlor can get.


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. I totally agree with not being goaded into a tattoo, if I were to decide to get one it is going to have to be something I'm 100% sure of. And I also agree with not having something that everyone else has either.

Maybe I should have a 666 tattood on my scalp, under my hair so if anyone ever has to shave my head they'll freak out and think I'm the spawn of Satan...lol 

With all kidding aside I appreciate the advice and suggestions.


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

I apologize for the double post but I haven't the foggiest reason why I couldn't find 'tattoo' when I did a forum search. 

I looked _before_ I posted this thread to see if there was any threads I could view without creating this one. There were some but they didn't come up when I did my search?! I must be doing something wrong...


----------



## ihauntu (Nov 8, 2009)

try brodening your seach specific to halloween things you like , you may have to add the word artwork into your seach as it may give better options for a tattoo , like frankenstien artwork or gothic artwork , even halloween artwork many things will pop up in that search


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

*


Boo Baby!! said:



I apologize for the double post but I haven't the foggiest reason why I couldn't find 'tattoo' when I did a forum search. 

I looked before I posted this thread to see if there was any threads I could view without creating this one. There were some but they didn't come up when I did my search?! I must be doing something wrong... 

Click to expand...

I did a search on tattoos, but have posted in those before so found them easily, only reason I found them for you.

BTW I kinda like the 666 idea, I may have to use that one.*


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

I think placement is important. A woman I know had a tat put on her back shoulder years ago and recently designed and added a beautiful angel wing one out of her baby's hand prints. Of course she wanted the wings up between her shoulderblades and now the 2 tats are too close together and sort of "off". On their own they are great looking tattoos so make sure you plan ahead incase you DO get addicted.


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

I've been thinking about this and have decided that if I go ahead and get one it will be a small JOL. For me a JOL truly symbolizes Halloween and since I carve at least 10 a year it makes sense! 










I like the reverse color on the pumpkins hanging on this tree. Have the pumpkin itself black with the orange/yellow shining through. 

Or perhaps forgo the entire pumpkin shape and have a JOL face in either orange/yellow put somewhere like these...



















As for placement I'm not sure where I would like it to be. Likely somewhere like higher on my hip bone or somewhere like that...

Any thoughts??


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

since you are not running right out to get this done today, look at where your clothes sit on your body. think about summer clothes or work shirts you may have to wear. 

I really liked the idea of the gothic October 31 lettering. I have some piercings but no tats...ive wanted one and really have decided it needs to be halloween related. 

Maybe October 31 in the shape of a pumpkin....hmmm anyone want to try and mock that up for me


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

I know I'm coming in late, but this is an interesting coincidence. I have been thinking of, and designing, a tattoo for a few months. Haven't gone through with it yet, but my idea is a pumpkin patch shoulder tat with each of the four pumpkins represting one of my daughters.


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

That sounds great TK...I'd love to see it when it is completed.


----------



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

I cannot say this enough, find a tattoo artist that impresses you. Traveling acouple states over isn't that big of a deal to get a decent tattoo. I am getting work done this summer and am traveling to either Kansas city or Augusta, Georgia. I want my right calf pin striped, I am tempted to throw something else into it like a 31 or JoL face. I am a big fan of Rat Rods and old school pin striping so it only makes sense to get myself pinstriped.


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

My wife is actually getting me a tattoo for Xmas. I'm getting something that symbolizes three of my loves-my wife, pin-ups & Halloween. So, I'm getting this...










I'm gonna have the witch slightly altered to look like my wife a bit more. And I'm gonna lose the characters on the back of the broom. Maybe replace them with our cats or a jack o'lantern. The picture, btw, is by Frank Cho, a comic book artist, who most may remember from the strip he used to do called Liberty Meadows.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

I have seen some awesome Halloween tats.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Boo Baby, here is my pumpkin tattoo which is on the outside of my left ankle. JOL I think are a great idea and like you said it sums up Halloween.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/52100-branded-halloween.html*


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

MrsMyers666 said:


> *Boo Baby, here is my pumpkin tattoo which is on the outside of my left ankle. JOL I think are a great idea and like you said it sums up Halloween.
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/52100-branded-halloween.html*


That is awesome!! Love it!


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

mr_synical said:


> My wife is actually getting me a tattoo for Xmas. I'm getting something that symbolizes three of my loves-my wife, pin-ups & Halloween. So, I'm getting this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love this tattoo...make sure and post a pic when you get it done, I'd like to see how it turns out in ink/on skin.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Boo Baby,
Think twice, ink once. Spend some time finding *your* JoL. Look at it in different sizes. Think about where you want it. Can you see it? Is it visible all the time or just when you want to show it off? think about color. some colors are more resistant to fading than others. some parts of the body make fading more likely than others. Find everybody you know who has a tattoo that you think is well done and ask who did the work. I suggest a "test drive". You can get printer paper to make your own temporary tattoo [my wife used to use it before she got real ink] and this lets you try your idea out in different sizes, on different body parts, etc.

PM me if you want to see the difference between faded and not faded red/orange/yellow ink and for the site for the temp tattoo paper.


----------



## Mr. Scratch (Aug 1, 2009)

mr_synical said:


> My wife is actually getting me a tattoo for Xmas. I'm getting something that symbolizes three of my loves-my wife, pin-ups & Halloween. So, I'm getting this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting. The witch seems to be very inspired by the Gil Elvgren Pin-up of a witch that I have on my inner forearm.


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

Mr. Scratch said:


> Interesting. The witch seems to be very inspired by the Gil Elvgren Pin-up of a witch that I have on my inner forearm.


If you look at other Frank Cho stuff, a lot of it is very pin-up inspired. Here's another Halloween-esque one he's done.


----------



## Mr. Scratch (Aug 1, 2009)

mr_synical said:


> If you look at other Frank Cho stuff, a lot of it is very pin-up inspired. Here's another Halloween-esque one he's done.


Yes, your right his stuff is. The first one you posted was just in the same exact pose of the Elvgren. She is also wearing clothes that are almost the same as well, the gloves are new and the hat is a bit different. He just gave it a more modern and comic book look and feel.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

kallie had a tatoo thread going for awhile. i'll see if i can do a search and find it
those are very pretty tattoos you guys

here's some more from kallie
http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/66312-halloween-tattoo.html

and from omgdan
http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/78989-new-halloween-tattoo.html


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

Finally got the tat done on Monday. The colors should change slightly once it heals, but you get the gist. Speaking of colors, you'll notice her hair is different than the original pic. I had it changed to match the wife's since its essentially an homage to her & our Honeymoon in Salem. I'd like to thank Chuck at Pop's Tattoo (again) for his awesome work.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

nice tat!...............................................................


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

that turned out very nice


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Nothing better than a redhead!


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

Great tat!!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Look's great


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*Those Tats!*

A friend once took a Bic pen and wrote 666 on his forearm around 10 in the morning. He went home early that afternoon and the whole town was already buzzing! "I heard some guy working at KFC is a satanist!" Guess who? Her brother sitting right next to her!
So did satan invent the Bic pen?
One of my long term employees here works in a tatoo /piercing shop. One day as he stumbled in to work they all said, "Come over here, we have something for you."
They proceeded to tatoo the side of his head, making it look like brains were sticking out of a serious skull wound.
"There! Now the next time your Wife says you are a brainless SOB you can point and say , "My brain is right here!"
I liked the guy who had a very realistic likeness of his own face tatooed on the back of his head.
One October everybody working in my house had a tatoo..except for me. I also have never met an image that I am so completely enamored with that I had to have it perminently afixed to my epidermusssh!


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 14, 2008)

Im going to get my leg from the bootom of my knee to the top of my ankle done. Its going to be a zombie on the front and the rest a graveyard scene with other zombies rising out of the graves.


----------



## adam (Aug 1, 2008)

These are great. I have always said if I ever did get one, it would be Halloween related.


----------



## nOrTHeRn TouCh (Feb 24, 2006)

Hey I wanted to jump in.... I had always loved tat's & finaly designed my 1st one a year ago well I had a bit of help I used my logo for my company it was designed by RedCrow designs and myself, I was worried if it would come out right & if I was going to big and this and that lol. I can tell you if you are really interested to your homework and find somthing you really love you could even have someone design the artwork for you... It takes comitment somtimes and never be forced into getting somthing you don't like.... Make them re draw it a 1000 times if need be and also be sure the artist you use can do the work.... I have now got 3 more tats over the year and have desined 2 of them.... The 1st is my company logo took 3.5 hours and was my 1st one I got the 2nd is somthing I wanted done for my kids they love it the pic is some what diffeerent then my tat we re desimged it to fit the look of my children my little devils haha....


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

cool tatoos northern


----------



## ghostluva (Jun 14, 2009)

Wow, you read my mind!! I just had that very same conversation with someone the other day. A woman who owns a local tatoo parlor is a customer of mine and I got into a conversation with her about always wanting a tatoo. She asked what of and I explained that the only thing I love enough to permanantly mark my body for (besides my kids ) was something having to do with Halloween. Maybe a pumpkin or a black cat. I too have not seen many good examples. I would love to draw it but I am terrible at it. The last thing I want is something permanent on my body that I drew! I'll leave that to the true artists!


----------



## Lovely Creature (Jan 22, 2010)

Since there is the whole commitment thing, you could get;
"This to shall pass" Perfect for all occasions!


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Nice tatoos scarygarry, I like having your hands stapled on


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

My cousin wants me to design her next tattoo and while I'm deeply honored, I've never designed one before and I'm a little nervous about it. She wants a graveyard complete with full moon, gnarled trees and a haunted house.

I guess I should start by photographing some of our local cemeteries for study references?


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

Congrats. I don't know if you do a lot of drawing but, you really want to do it in a 3d style. Way too many "flat" looking tats out there that have no umph to them to make them stand out and look real.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Growler, that is a fantastic idea, thank you! I have done a great deal of drawing and I will definitely present her with a 3-D design idea. Oh yes, that is awesome advice.


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

Forgot to mention if they are getting the uv ink in the tat also? It will glow under the uv lights that they have in some clubs and at halloween time if you use them. Then you can do the moon or eyes of ghosts or pumpkins in the uv ink and they would glow when the lights are low. Be pretty cool in a club.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

That _would_ be pretty cool! She hasn't mentioned uv ink, but I'll bring it up. I'm sure she's familiar with it as she has several other tattoos and has probably at least heard of it.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

I myself dont have any tattoos but do have a single peircing(10gauge CBR). My family would yell at me day and night if I got a tattoo. So to save the drama(& pain), I will just admire everyone elses!


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

Here is my newest one. I got it when I was in Vegas last month. It is really hard to take a descent picture of you own calf. Haha! I have a witch too. I will have to have hubby take a pic of it later b/c it is on my back. 

Sam from Trick r Treat








Close up








One of his jacks


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

i got "SPOOKY" (my nickname lol) with a ghost on my ankle  (sry pic a bit dark )


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

spooky and brandy, those are nice. brandy, i had a hard time taking a pic of mine too.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

It's not specifically Halloween but I got a skull tattoo for my birthday last year. My best friend passed away that March and I found this drawing in his sketch book. When I saw it I knew that he'd meant for it to be a tattoo (he normally drew comic book style art but had been playing with tattoo design) and wanted to get it as a memorial to him.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

very nice rikki, and, that must have hurt.


----------



## ordinaryoddity (Oct 1, 2009)

hey, great tats everyone

joined last year, just started posting, so i knew i had to find a tattoo thread

here is my halloween half sleeve, started on 10/31/09, yet to be finished, hopefully before or on halloween this year =)


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wow are they colorful. the one is really pretty, and the other is as cute as can be. someone did some nice work. love them both


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

I wonder how many people have elvira tats.


----------



## z0mb13 (Jul 4, 2010)

I have two black cats sitting on a tree branch with a green/ yellow moon behind them and also have a demon sitting in a chair oh and my fave is on the back of my neck a tribute to my mother who was born on friday the 13th which is a tombstone with the nuber 13 on it ( i also got it on a friday the 13) will post pics when i get home i am at work right now.....


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice ink! Who did the design? Who is doing the work?

Doh! I suppose it might be helpful if I am more specific. Ordinaryoddity--I'm talking about your tat.


----------



## ordinaryoddity (Oct 1, 2009)

this is your guy: http://www.myspace.com/mrwilliamstattooco


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

ordinaryoddity said:


> hey, great tats everyone
> 
> joined last year, just started posting, so i knew i had to find a tattoo thread
> 
> here is my halloween half sleeve, started on 10/31/09, yet to be finished, hopefully before or on halloween this year =)


wow very colorful and nicely done !!! awsome !!!


----------



## feedmelies (Oct 13, 2007)

I often forget about the jack-o-lantern I have on my ankle. It was my first tattoo and sort of a silly decision. I have another, much bigger and much better tattoo on my calf.

I really want to get my right leg fully sleeved with a very well conceived, creepy tattoo theme. Unfortunately, the artist I want to use is booked up for the next two years and is no longer accepting appointments. Arrg.


----------



## Talldark (Oct 25, 2008)

Be very careful choosing as they stay forever..I have a couple and am contemplating a couple more..I always thought that vicious blade stabbing the pumpkin at the beginning of halloween the movie would be great. just make sure you get something that means something very personal and significant to you..


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Talldark--that's good advice. Also put some thought into where you place your ink. I am self employed as an artist so some visible ink isn't too much detriment to my job, but a friend works for a bank and tattoos are still not seen by the general population as being 'professional'. My wife teaches college and her tat is not visible when she wears business casual clothing. My ink shows the minute I wear short sleeves.


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

I love tattoos and agree they are addicting. As soon as my right upper arm is done I'm starting my left and it will be sugar skulls and a Frankenstein.


----------



## Slarti (Mar 25, 2008)

I think I've posted mine somewhere on here before, but I like to share.  I got this one (my first tattoo) at Transworld this year. Next year, I'm thinking about getting a jack o'lantern in honor of our new daughter.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

slarti, i don't remember seeing this one before. very nice. thanks for sharing


----------



## runmikeyrun (Oct 7, 2008)

*Show us your halloween themed tattoo!!*

anything halloween related goes... here's mine, just got it the other day. While not 100% halloween it's got many elements of a halloween themed tattoo. Its hard to see the tombstones surrounding the bike because they wrap around my arm on both sides, and the haunted house top left is distorted and hard to see in the pic. I plan on getting the graveyard extended around to the inside with some dead rising from the graves!










I can't be the only one... lets see em!


----------



## msmello (Aug 17, 2009)

That's awesome - very nice !!! I have plenty, but none are related.


----------



## ssflipo13 (Nov 8, 2008)

msmello I would have loved to see an adult pee them selves on film. That would be so dam funny









msmello said:


> That's awesome - very nice !!! I have plenty, but none are related.


----------



## ssflipo13 (Nov 8, 2008)

I don`t have any tattoos that are halloween themed but my daughter and I are planning on getting a matching pumpkin tattoo. Can`t wait to see other peoples tattoos.


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

I just got this one tonight. I LOVE IT! Not officially a Halloween tattoo, but I guess since it is a vampire bite it counts.


----------



## msmello (Aug 17, 2009)

Giles ~ I had to take a double-take to make sure those bites weren't real. AWESOME ink !!!


----------



## msmello (Aug 17, 2009)

ssflipo13 said:


> msmello I would have loved to see an adult pee them selves on film. That would be so dam funny



Unfortunately, it was not caught on tape. ha ha ha 

The poor woman reminds me about it every year too. I didn't _mean _to scare her, it just happened.


----------



## sugarskull (Sep 8, 2010)

love the bites! welldone


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

thanks everyone.  I'm loving them. They were a big hit today with family and friends. Three people had to take second looks. I'm loving the artist I had. She actually writes vampire books and does a lot of artwork. She even sold art to Anne Rice.


----------



## piratehouse (Oct 6, 2009)

I have several tats, and just a few days ago finally figured out what my next is going to be, I don't know why it has taken me so long but since we are all pirate all the time around here I am finally going to get a skull and crossbones tat next....

If you are ready to get inked make sure it is something you want to live with forever.... I thought about getting my first for ten years before I finally did it. A good artist will be able to convert your idea into something you will love, the more research you do going in ( bring several pics of stuff you like, that will help the artist) the better off you will be.

Have fun and enjoy.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Giles--very nice work! Did the artist just do the flash or did she do the ink, too? Awesome detail on it.


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

Ondeko, I walked in with a couple printouts off the internet and told her to just do what she wanted. She did a quick outline on paper and that was all the stencil she used. It's all soft edges with no hard outlines. Should be really cool when it heals and softens a bit. I had never used her before but had seen some work and we bonded really quick. She actually did a similar tattoo on my partner so we both got bit that night.


----------



## runmikeyrun (Oct 7, 2008)

I posted this on another tattoo thread i started recently but just in case anyone didn't see it...


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Sweet. It's awesome when you find the right ink slinger. Post a pic when it's healed.


----------



## Glockink (Jul 7, 2008)

OOOOOO I've done a few. I always get real happy when people ask me for horror tattoos!






































Even have a few Halloween themed machines


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Glockink--I love that Psycho themed tattoo machine! It's disturbing but in all the right ways.


----------



## ordinaryoddity (Oct 1, 2009)

awesome tattoos!

i got my halfsleeve FINISHED the other day! ill give it a few more days to heal real nice and ill get some pics up


----------



## rmwitch (Aug 17, 2009)

I was cleaning off some pics from my computer and came across these. I had the hearse done in 2006 and the witch done in 1997. Thought you might enjoy them.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

they look good rm. love the hearse one


----------



## rigo (Sep 17, 2008)

Here's mine, in stages...I was always partial to the "classic monsters". I'm an airbrusher/custom painter...so that is why where is a spray gun attached to Frankie's head.....I now have a full half sleeve. I did the inside of my arm in a Muppet theme. This was a couple of years ago. I drew up the designs, then me and my tattoo artist reworked some stuff...and this is what we wound up with....










rigo


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

I love the classic monsters and your tattoo is great!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wow, love your tattoo. turned out beautiful


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

rigo--sweet ink! I like how the wolfman was laid in behind the hose for the paint gun. Great overall design and execution.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Any new Halloween tattoos everyone? 
This is me and my chihuahua haha.....


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

got this last fall.


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

View attachment 550103


My first tattoo, already planning #2


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I really need a Halloween tattoo. Love yours Rigo!


----------



## hostelbaygreekislandpass (Jun 19, 2018)

WoW! that's a very interesting idea... I didn't know what to do as my next tattoo. thanks to your post I've got some research to do  <3


----------

